# Divided Tank, Betta's Flaring



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey! I recently bought a 10 gallon and wanted to divided it among some betta's, so I did. I just put them in, and of course the boys cannot stop flaring at each other. I thought I had enough plants to block their sight but I was wrong. I read that after a couple of days, they'll leave each other alone, but now I'm worried. Should I be? Are they going to be ok? Does it cause too much stress? Any tips appreciated!


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I also have a female on the other side that is usually very energetic, but is now just staring into the boys sise (even though he hasn't noticed her yet). Will this also pass?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Didn't see this post before I answered the flare question in your other one. Don't worry about it. Turn off the lights or somehow darken the tank. The next time you do a water change remove most of the water and put a black towel under the tank if you're not going to use substrate. Right now it's too bright which, in itself, is stressful.


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Some fish may get over it, but I have two very aggressive males that never calmed down (they still sometimes catch glimpses of each other's reflections and will obsessively monitor that spot). You can use black craft mesh to add a layer to reduce visibility, add more plants, add moss, etc... I personally just don't like clear dividers for bettas.

I use opaque dividers made from black corrugated plastic. If you don't have enough heaters and filters and need to maintain water flow, you can still use solid corrugated plastic but cut out little vents or holes.

You may be able to get some free corrugated plastic from a sign-making shop. Sometimes they have scraps they can't use. I couldn't find anywhere near me with black scraps so I bought an 8ft x 8ft sheet for $20. 

In my opinion male bettas should be oblivious to each other's existence. I want them to swim around blissfully thinking they are the biggest baddest male around.


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

ok thanks, i'll put a dark towel down next time, and I will also look into the black mesh, I was wondering though, I have an aquarium waterproof background that I never used, is there a way I can attach it to the dividers maybe?


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello24 said:


> I have an aquarium waterproof background that I never used, is there a way I can attach it to the dividers maybe?


That's a good idea! If you can get it to stick I think that would work really well.


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

is duct tape harmful? Or can some type of glue be safe?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello24 said:


> is duct tape harmful? Or can some type of glue be safe?


Try aquarium silicone.
Side note, are those bamboo plants in the tank? If so, their leaves need to be out of the water or they will rot.


----------



## Hello24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ok I'll check that out thanks. Not bamboo, another tupe of plant but yes the leaves need to be out of the water. I'm currently trying to find new plants to get


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I have that divider and it was crap! They find a way over or around it. I would see if I could diy the craft mesh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Apparently these work well.

Aquarium Black Acrylic Divider with Holes Suction Cup Sucker Betta Fish Guppies | eBay


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

I have the same dividers in 3 of my tanks and with time the clear plastic turned white. The flaring stopped with my delta males and veiltail males but I cannot put my plakat male in a tank with those dividers as he finds a way to the other side.


----------

